# Rainbow shark with Malawis



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

I recently set up a 55 gallon tank for Malawis. I have a 29 gallon planted tank that I had to remove my rainbow shark from because he was stressing most of the fish in it due to his aggressive behavior - especially any new comers.

I put him in the new 55 gal to help cycle it - i'd also heard of people putting them in with cichlids without any problems.

I was planning on taking him out for a couple days when I put the new fish in but the large amount of slate rockwork I have in the tank makes it very very very difficult to do.

Yesterday, I had put in 3 yellow labs, 3 electric blue, and 2 acei in the tank. They are all small - about 1.5 in long. The shark, which we have had for about 3 years, is about 5 inches long.

I have noticed the shark chases the cichlids A LOT - he basically believes he already owns the tank. While they do get a little excited (high respiration, etc) when he chases them, they don't really cower in fear either (in the planted community tank, the fish would stay at the surface or hide when chased).

Now, considering how difficult it will be to get him out, what should I do? If I leave him in, will the cichlids eventually put him in his place? I don't want them to start dying off because they are bullied...

Any advice here is certainly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would take it back to the pet store, he will continue his behaviour.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

The mbuna u have in their r not all that aggresive as far as mbuna go so that presents a problem. But before u take him back i would try taking him out if u can and let the cichlids take it over and become the dominate fish in their and try him again and see what happens.If he continues to chase and stress them out u will just have to make a decision.GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to make a fish trap out of a plastic soda bottle and see if i can get him out.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Those mbuna could definitely BE aggressive, but they need to have established territory first.

If the Electric Blue is a Sci.Fry - it's going to be the more aggressive of the 3.


----------



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

Whats a Sci.Fry?

The electric blues seem to be the ones they go after the most. Maybe bc they are hanging out near one of the rock caves that he claims.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Scienochromis Fryeri - commonly called electric blue


----------



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of mine (along with the rainbow shark's tail):


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Those are mainganos (or are more likely to be maingano than blue johanni)

Maingano: 









Given how clean the lines are I would be shocked if they were Blue Johanni (females are yellow); and the blue is usually muddled. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=760


----------



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looked at them again this morning, he seems to have calmed down a little bit... he now doesnt always chase them when they are in his vicinity.

i failed with the fish trap last night...


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a rainbow shark in my 50 gallon, which has acei, labs, zebras, pindanis, a bumble bee, a kenyi, and even a chipokae.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

How long has that tank been up?


----------



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

About 3 weeks now.


----------



## vahid (Jan 9, 2011)

I think you can keep it in your tank, rainbow sharks in my experience at least, are more teritorial than aggressive and once other fish learn to respect their teritory they ignore them. I kept rainbow sharks with angels and other american cichlids but have not first hand experience of combining these and mbunas. Including it in your tank can solve the problem of finding a suitable botumn feeder.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I kinda meant Swifterz. When stating what has "worked" for someone, it's good to know how long it's been working.


----------



## park83 (Mar 7, 2011)

vahid said:


> I think you can keep it in your tank, rainbow sharks in my experience at least, are more teritorial than aggressive and once other fish learn to respect their teritory they ignore them. I kept rainbow sharks with angels and other american cichlids but have not first hand experience of combining these and mbunas. Including it in your tank can solve the problem of finding a suitable botumn feeder.


Yeah, i'd like a synodontis catfish but don't want to get rid of the shark unless i have to. He is a really cool looking, healthy one and we've had him for like 3-4 years.


----------

